# Cable company Rankings? Which ones are the worse?



## twcbrandon (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you know where to find a ranking system of all the cable companies? I've found the JD POWERS rankings, but its only for a few companies.


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

Comcast is the worst! No one else even comes close (and I have had 4 different cable companies living in Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, and St. Augustine. NONE of them can compare to Dish!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

twcbrandon said:


> Do you know where to find a ranking system of all the cable companies? I've found the JD POWERS rankings, but its only for a few companies.


Comcast is the worst cable company for video and Internet. Their recievers are hard to use!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> Comcast is the worst cable company for video and Internet. Their recievers are hard to use!


Hard to justify that that sort of blanket statement.

Each cableco is different in some way. In each market you, typically, get a choice of only one franchise. I happen to be fortunate to have an excellent Comcast franchise here in Brunswick, GA. Both the PQ and the tech support are outstanding. As far as their receivers go, I have two of the SA 8300HD DVRs. I have found them to be easy to use and they perform pretty much flawlessly. My only complaint is the relatively slow progress in adding HD channels, but just this past week we got four new HD channels bring us to 44 total. Or course, Comcast's VOD service adds many more programming choices to watch at any given time.

Finally, what is this topic doing in a Dish forum?


----------



## twcbrandon (Dec 21, 2008)

Why is this being talked about in this forum? The reason for ME is obvious.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

twcbrandon said:


> Why is this being talked about in this forum? The reason for ME is obvious.


Why did you bring it up in this forum?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

They all suck, every last one of them. Comcrap, Slime Warner, Mediacon, Crapvision, they all blow.


----------



## ironfist (Dec 22, 2008)

I used to work for Comcast as a salesperson, taking inbound calls. If you wanted to order cable services in Minnesota, Michigan, or Indiana and called 1-800-COMCAST, you could've talked to me. At the time I worked there (2003 and 2004), we sold television and internet services to everyone, and digital phone to our Minnesota customers.

Anyway, I still use their services. I think they're mediocre. Of course everything changes depending on your area, as I know some people who love their local Comcast company. I'm not too fond of the one here in the Twin Cities. First off, they overstate the speed of their internet (doesn't everyone?). I live in an apartment building, and got my cable internet service at this location first in 2006. It has slowed noticeably since more people at my end got the service. My sister has it in Minneapolis and hers is the same way. It's okay, but DSL can be better in some areas. My TV service is middling (I still have old fashioned analog cable), and sometimes the channels cut out. My sister's is worse - her channels don't cut out, but the picture quality is poor. She might need an RF amplifier to boost things.

Most importantly, their rates are outrageous. It was tough telling a person just moving to the cities what the broadband rates were. For example, one guy was a happy Charter and Direct TV customer where he used to live. He paid his DTV subscription, and paid Charter $40 a month for internet. When he moved and called us for internet, he was ticked when he found out that he'd be paying $63.95 a month for the same internet he used to have. Of course we'd give you a discount when you ordered TV services from us, but he wanted to keep his less expensive and superior satellite. Last I heard, Charter jacked up internet rates for those without their TV services as well, but it wasn't that case at the time.

In Saint Paul, the price for standard cable (aka expanded basic) is about $65 a month after taxes and fees. That's about 60 channels, all analog, no premiums, and no digital receiver. What a deal!

The contractors Comcast uses in some areas are a whole different matter. I could fill a page with horror stories.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> They all suck, every last one of them. Comcrap, Slime Warner, Mediacon, Crapvision, they all blow.


Huh? Ihought you were in love with TWC.:lol:


----------

